# The mental side of the game



## slicer69183 (Oct 12, 2006)

I was just reading an aritcle written by a student in Utah, who wrote about the mental side of the game. He took three tour players and highlighted their struggles with the mental side. Now this is where the story gets strange. It was a ten page paper, and the last page got lost. As I don't know how to locate this person again, but he talked about a program "vision 1 golf"... does anyone know about this? It is supposted to be the best kept secret of the game, so since I'm absolutely new to the game... thought I would ask here first.

slicer69183


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Slicer,

Not too sure it this website has anything to do with what your taking about but try this Vision1Golf|Golf Instruction|Golf

Cheers


----------



## JP Fitz (Oct 23, 2006)

*slicer69183*

slicer69183

I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that slicer69183 is some kind of sales rep for vision1golf. Everytime I google vision1golf, it appears in a forum with Slicer69183 strongly backing it. He has strongly supported this product on about 5 different forum sites that I have seen so far. Now maybe this is me just being paranoid, or ridiculous, but all the backing of this product that Slicer does just seems odd to me.

What's this all about Slicer???????

It may not be wise to make decisions based on his promotions.


----------



## JP Fitz (Oct 23, 2006)

A great book to read about the mental side of the game is Golf for Enlightenment by Deepak Chopra. Really unique way to see golf, and how it should be played.

And I'm not trying to sell this book or anything, I'm sure you can rent it out at a library.


----------

